# Taurus Model 66 .357 Magnum



## BlueSteel

I'd like to know what you folks think of this wheel gun. I'm not looking to lite the fire under the old Taurus vs. S&W debate, just asking about this particular piece.

Has anyone owned one? If so, what were your impressions, good or bad? Does anyone know where to find reviews written on it?

Taurus Model 66 .357 Magnum
Blue, 7 rounds, 4" barrel, 38oz

Thanks.


----------



## Baldy

I have never fired that model of Taurus but I wouldn't pass up the chance to if it ever comes up. I have shot more than a few of their smaller revolvers in .357 and they will get the job done. I have had S&W almost all my life and I can tell you for a fact they are a fine revolver and will out last you.
Good luck on which ever one you choose.


----------



## James NM

What Taurus vs S&W debate? 

S&W makes a superior revolver and it costs more.:numbchuck:
S&W owns the revolver market.

If you can't afford a Smith, buy the Taurus - it's a good gun.


----------



## drummin man 627

Join us over here. Warning: WE ARE BIASED. See the revolver section. Click: http://www.taurusarmed.net/


----------



## Pointblank

I think older S&Ws are clearly superior, these days, I'm not so sure. Very spotty quality lately. As for that Taurus, I like the older ones that look and function more like S&Ws better than the new ones.


----------



## gijoe

I just bought a brand new one and had problems right out of the box. It shoots great until it gets warm then the cylinder won't turn! If you fidget with it a bit by manually trying to move the cyl. it will eventually open but you can't get the cases to eject.....seems like when it gets warm the cylinder expands. Is anyone else having this kind of problem and if so how did you resolve it? I hate to send it back but may have to.


----------



## paratrooper

Pass on the Taurus.

Save up a bit more money and buy a S&W. S&W will hold or even appreciate in value as the years go by.

The most *ANY* Taurus will be worth, will be the exact moment you pay for it.


----------



## Bisley

gijoe said:


> I just bought a brand new one and had problems right out of the box. It shoots great until it gets warm then the cylinder won't turn! If you fidget with it a bit by manually trying to move the cyl. it will eventually open but you can't get the cases to eject.....seems like when it gets warm the cylinder expands. Is anyone else having this kind of problem and if so how did you resolve it? I hate to send it back but may have to.


Even a good quality revolver (S&W, Ruger) will eventually develop a problem similar to what you describe, if you don't clean each chamber of the cylinder properly. A ring of carbon and lead will develop that pushes back on the cartridge case and causes it to rub on the frame. This is not a result of heating. I can't say if that is what is causing a Taurus to malfunction, but the principle is the same. It is especially pronounced if you shoot a lot of .38 Specials in a .357 magnum, because the case is shorter on the .38 and builds the 'ring' further back.


----------

